# should i get mechanic to replace the belt or do it myself



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hello just got a 05 GTO and noticed the belt squeaking,,im not the savviest guy with repairs so was hesitant to fix it myself,, have any of you replaced your fan belts yourselves or do you recommend i get a mechanic to do it,,,thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Squeeky belts is a common isssue with these cars. Mine does it on occassion, but I live on a waterfront so I'm thinking it is because of the humidity as it doesn't do it all the time.

I've heard that the Goodyear Gatorback belts really help prevent squeaking. I've used them on my other cars with much success.

As far as doing it yourself. Its very easy and can be done with basic tools. Even if you aren't a great mechanic, I don't consider myself one, you can probally do this. Just look everything over and take your time. Most of it is common sense/logic.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ya, it's easy. the tensioner pulley which is on the top/passenger's side is spring loaded. you put a socket wrench on it and push and it will spring to loosen the belt. just draw the path of the belt so you can put it back on right. BTW the fans are electric so it's called an accessory belt as it drives the water pump, alternator, power steering and AC pump but not the fans


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey thanks a lot for the information ya,,im new to this website and can see its very helpful,,yes i think ill get the gator backs ill go ahead and do it myself since its not too hard


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

ive had 'great success' with gates belts.

I run then for my blower (8 rib) and my accessories (6rib).

belt is easy to do. the squeaking could be a pulley though, so if you wanna test them, spray each idler with silicon spray until the noisy one stops, then replace that one.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea i might have to try that,,,i noticed im gonna have to take off the cool air intake too,,i wonder if the squeaking will come back though after i replace it


----------



## Bob's GTO (Dec 16, 2009)

if the belt is still making noise change the tensioner. if still making noise might be the water pump


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mayhem5417 said:


> yea i might have to try that,,,i noticed im gonna have to take off the cool air intake too,,i wonder if the squeaking will come back though after i replace it


If you have a KNN cold air intake it could be the pully rubbing the intake pipe. I belive KNN will replace it for you as it is a design flaw in the LS2. Not sure if it is an issue with LS1s or not as I don't have any run on mine.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> If you have a KNN cold air intake it could be the pully rubbing the intake pipe. I belive KNN will replace it for you as it is a design flaw in the LS2. Not sure if it is an issue with LS1s or not as I don't have any run on mine.


ive yet to change the belt im a pretty busy guy and this car is not my daily driver,,me and my dad are gonna change it out this weekend maybe and ill look and see if its rubbin against the cool air,,i never thought of that thanks,,,how many belts are there any ways,, it looks like 2 but im thinking there might be a third one down there


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There are only two belts. GM seperated the aircon compressor with its seperate belt, they did this for NVH.


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

finally replaced the belts,,it turned out to be an idler that made all that noise,,now when i start the car up it purs...went ahead and changed the oil for the first time,, i used mobil 1 5-30,,


----------



## radu_rd2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Which idler was it?


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

I would also like to know which idler.....


----------

